# Damn Piranhas :(



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Ive just phoned the wife at home, only to find out that my P's have decided to eat one of the others.

They were all fine for 4 weeks now and now this







I'm not happy. apparently its still breathing but is lying on the bottom of the tank with its eye gone and its tail missing. Ive instructed the wife to stick it into another tank and to add aquarium salt to prey it heals, is this the right thing to do? what do you think my chances are??

Also I moved all the decor yesterday, could this be the reason for the attack?

Thanks

T


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

what type of fish....the eye will not grow back....how bad is the tail chewed up?

moved to injury


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Oops Sorry X for posting in wrong forum









Its a red belly. not sure how chewed up it is, wife says its really bad but she has been known to over exagerate lol

Anyway im keeping my fingers crossed.

T


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

good luck man, its always sad when they decide to take one of their own out man







. hope he gets better


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

melafix!!!

also just hope for the best - fingers crossed


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Well when I got home the little mite was dead :sad:

Apparently they surrounded him and all put the boot in.

Ah well I guess this is what happens when you have preditors like Piranhas eh?

thanks

T


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Technium said:


> Well when I got home the little mite was dead :sad:
> 
> Apparently they surrounded him and all put the boot in.
> 
> ...


 sorry to hear thet


----------

